# Another lawsuit Filed against Wyndham



## garmich (Dec 12, 2008)

Found this at http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...x?guid={23755B9E-15E4-4E8D-BD69-14AC01446146}

*Largest Civil Action Filed against Wyndham by Ocean Walk Condominium Association*

DAYTONA, Fla., Dec 09, 2008 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- One of the largest civil actions to ever be filed in the State of Florida was filed today in Volusia County by South Florida attorney Mark Bogen. A 50 count complaint was filed against Wyndham Vacation Resorts and Wyndham Vacation Management on behalf of Ocean Walk Resort Condominium Association. 

The complaint alleges that Wyndham, which managed the condominium association, misused association money and staff for the benefit of their timeshare expenses. According to Craig Jackson, President of the association and banking executive, "We believe that our association is owed a significant amount of money due to the actions of Wyndham. What is hard to believe is that even though the board of directors fired them as our management company, Wyndham refuses to give us control of our bank account, bank records or financial information." The lawsuit not only alleges that Wyndham misused association funds for their own benefit, but also claims that Wyndham hired an unlicensed manager to manage the association in violation of Florida law. 

Wyndham Vacation Resorts, which sells timeshares, has managed Ocean Walk for many years and continues to sell timeshares at Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach. During the past three weeks, many of the owners at Ocean Walk have also become involved in their own fight against Wyndham by picketing Wyndham properties in Orlando and Daytona Beach. According to Anita Valdez, an owner at Ocean Walk said, "We want millions of consumers around the country to know that once a person buys a timeshare, you are stuck paying annual fees forever. These fees can go up and the owner cannot do anything about it. People need to know that it is cheaper to rent than to own." 
While litigation takes its course in the court system, Ocean Walk owners plan to expand their picketing activities at Wyndham timeshare properties throughout the United States. 

SOURCE: Ocean Walk Resort Condominium Association


----------



## kdrew (Dec 12, 2008)

*Welcome to my world for 6+ years*



garmich said:


> Found this at http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...x?guid={23755B9E-15E4-4E8D-BD69-14AC01446146}
> 
> *Largest Civil Action Filed against Wyndham by Ocean Walk Condominium Association*
> 
> ...



*Good luck!! They do not play fairly and will use a variety of legal tactics to make it difficult. That said, we were able to get a $23 MM settlement from them and are moving forward.*


----------

